# What to do with my spin FV-1



## djmiyta (Dec 14, 2021)

Needing some input from others builders that have used the fv-1 in pedals. I understand it'll be your opinion but thats what I want. I'm looking for a usable pedal to make music not noise or sounds. I had spent too much time listening to youtube videos and getting frustrated if a pedal can't be used musically it's no good for me. Yes noisemakers can be cool but I don't like to build boxes that have only one single use. So seeing this chip was a wait for chip and I only got one I'm being particular about what to use it for. I'm open to all/any suggestions.
Thank you to whoever chimes in.
Quick note arpanoid, rainbow machine, and organizer at first I thought could be cool but not really looking for one trick ponies but I could be way off when I think of these as one trick ponies, as I've never played or owned any of these


----------



## Betty Wont (Dec 14, 2021)

The ONLY fv-1 based effect I like is the Pedalpcb DMD-2. It is a great delay with all the design elements I need. The other FV-1 stuff all sounds laggy and cheap like a 90's Yak Bak.


----------



## djmiyta (Dec 14, 2021)

Betty Wont said:


> The ONLY fv-1 based effect I like is the Pedalpcb DMD-2. It is a great delay with all the design elements I need. The other FV-1 stuff all sounds laggy and cheap like a 90's Yak Bak.


ahhhh thank you for the input. The Fv-1 would be considered a digital pedal build is that correct? I ask cause I have no digital pedals and don't know the answer.


----------



## djmiyta (Dec 14, 2021)

and also ... So the EEPROM'S are pre-programmed? or? cause I see PedalPCB has a bunch of EEPROM's for certain pedals and I'm completely new to EEPROMS's and the FV-1 chip. So I've no idea about any of this. What I have read is a bit above my head at the moment. I usually need "See Dick run" type explanations.


----------



## vigilante398 (Dec 14, 2021)

FV-1 is absolutely digital. The FV-1 has internal (default) programs that it can run, but most FV-1 pedals use an external EEPROM with pre-programmed effects. Any FV-1 based PCB from PedalPCB will come with an EEPROM with the patch(es) you need pre-programmed.


----------



## Betty Wont (Dec 14, 2021)

The FV-1 is a digital platform, yes. The chip has some internal programming but any custom program needs the EEPROM to run.


----------



## Robert (Dec 14, 2021)

You could build an Arachnid and choose any eight effects you want from here:








						EEPROM Builder - PedalPCB.com
					

Custom Programmed EEPROM




					www.pedalpcb.com
				




Probably the best choice if you are unsure what you're looking for.


----------



## Matmosphere (Dec 14, 2021)

Yeah, plus if you socket the eprom you can also switch it out to try other effects. 

There are a ton of different effects you can get for it. It is digital, but it can sound very good. It can also sound incredibly bad and digital. All come down to the platform and whoever programmed the effect.

I’d say the best thing to do is decide what you want out of it. It has good delays, decent reverbs. But the real benefit is being able to do something like mix a reverb, a tremolo, and a delay all into one sound. I don’t think it’s going to sound as good as a DMM, or a CE2, bug those are one trick ponies, the beauty of the FV1 is that you can do it all and mix it all together in ways that would be difficult otherwise because the combinations don’t have to be strictly in series.


----------



## phi1 (Dec 14, 2021)

My bmvote would be one of these:
arachnid (8 patches) with custom eeprom
Hydra delay
Spatialist reverb (uses arachnid pcb, only difference is eeprom)
Deflector (eqd Afterneath approximation)

Hopefully that helps narrow down some choices.  If you like the idea of custom eeprom but only want 3 modes (via on-off-on toggle sw), that’s be the Pythagorus platform. Some of the 8 mode or 3 mode projects are built on the arachnid or Pythagorus pcb, just with different eeprom. It’s not clear from browsing that area of the shop though.


----------



## JamieJ (Dec 14, 2021)

I agree with @phi1 
I have built the hydra, octagon/module8 and deflector and they are all great. 

I would have think about what you want most. Delay, reverb or modulation.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Dec 14, 2021)

phi1 said:


> My bmvote would be one of these:
> arachnid (8 patches) with custom eeprom
> Hydra delay
> Spatialist reverb (uses arachnid pcb, only difference is eeprom)
> ...


Thanks for explaining this.


----------



## djmiyta (Dec 14, 2021)

knew this was the place to ask. Each one of you gave great inspirational ideas. I have another question pertaining to


Matmosphere said:


> Yeah, plus if you socket the eprom you can also switch it out to try other effects.
> 
> There are a ton of different effects you can get for it. It is digital, but it can sound very good. It can also sound incredibly bad and digital. All come down to the platform and whoever programmed the effect.
> 
> I’d say the best thing to do is decide what you want out of it. It has good delays, decent reverbs. But the real benefit is being able to do something like mix a reverb, a tremolo, and a delay all into one sound. I don’t think it’s going to sound as good as a DMM, or a CE2, bug those are one trick ponies, the beauty of the FV1 is that you can do it all and mix it all together in ways that would be difficult otherwise because the combinations don’t have to be strictly in series.


remember I'm totally new to this so if I sockcet the EEPROM I can exchange that EEPROM with other pre-programmed EEPROM's? within/on the same build/board ? Regardless what the board is for ? If so .........Dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmm! awesome and again if so I must be way behind in the time


----------



## Matmosphere (Dec 15, 2021)

That is the case, however there are exceptions where it is not true. Some Fv1 programs are designed to run on specific circuits that may have additional controls (like the eqd rainbow machine). The standard for FV1 is three control parameters for the effect plus a blend control and volume, so as I understand it, as long as the effect only has three controllable parameters then it will work in something like the octagon.


----------



## Preverb (Dec 15, 2021)

It would be cool if they could make the Hydra algorithm able to run on the Arachnid and just have one or 2 of the pots for the heads.


----------



## vigilante398 (Dec 15, 2021)

Matmosphere said:


> That is the case, however there are exceptions where it is not true. Some Fv1 programs are designed to run on specific circuits that may have additional controls (like the eqd rainbow machine). The standard for FV1 is three control parameters for the effect plus a blend control and volume, so as I understand it, as long as the effect only has three controllable parameters then it will work in something like the octagon.


The rainbow machine actually uses the FV-1's internal programs, it doesn't use an EEPROM.


Preverb said:


> It would be cool if they could make the Hydra algorithm able to run on the Arachnid and just have one or 2 of the pots for the heads.


If you throw a Hydra EEPROM into an Arachnid it will work and you can find some settings that will give you a lot of the functionality of Hydra, but it just isn't as user-friendly.


----------



## Matmosphere (Dec 15, 2021)

vigilante398 said:


> The rainbow machine actually uses the FV-1's internal programs, it doesn't use an EEPROM.


Really?! I had no idea that was the case. I was thinking the limitation was the control set up.


----------



## vigilante398 (Dec 15, 2021)

Matmosphere said:


> Really?! I had no idea that was the case. I was thinking the limitation was the control set up.


Yup, I was surprised when I looked at it. It doesn't look like the schematic is on the leprechaun build doc yet, but it is freely out there on the web. Interesting things going on there.


----------



## Preverb (Dec 15, 2021)

vigilante398 said:


> If you throw a Hydra EEPROM into an Arachnid it will work and you can find some settings that will give you a lot of the functionality of Hydra, but it just isn't as user-friendly.


2 to the power of 4 is 16 in terms of combinations with the heads.  I guess it would be hard to get one knob to do that.  Too late for me because I already ordered one lol.


----------



## vigilante398 (Dec 15, 2021)

Preverb said:


> 2 to the power of 4 is 16 in terms of combinations with the heads.  I guess it would be hard to get one knob to do that.  Too late for me because I already ordered one lol.


Yup, and the way they're routed to the FV-1 means 8 of those positions are available on the address selector (rotary) and one of the pots becomes the other "switch" for the heads, giving you all 16 options. It's not as user-friendly as having four toggles for the heads, but it works.

Source: I've put a Hydra EEPROM into an Arachnid.


----------



## djmiyta (Dec 15, 2021)

Thank you all. Awesome info here . So ,I’m ok with a higher learning curve on the pedal and if I’m understanding correctly it sounds like I can have the most options by getting an Arachnid? (Even if not I been planning at some point getting 1 anyways)


----------



## vigilante398 (Dec 15, 2021)

djmiyta said:


> Thank you all. Awesome info here . So ,I’m ok with a higher learning curve on the pedal and if I’m understanding correctly it sounds like I can have the most options by getting an Arachnid? (Even if not I been planning at some point getting 1 anyways)


Yup, Arachnid is the perfect first FV-1 pedal. I would still recommend getting a Hydra, because it's pretty well the best FV-1 pedal, but Arachnid offers a lot more options for you to play with.


----------



## djmiyta (Dec 15, 2021)

vigilante398 said:


> Yup, Arachnid is the perfect first FV-1 pedal. I would still recommend getting a Hydra, because it's pretty well the best FV-1 pedal, but Arachnid offers a lot more options for you to play with.


Yeah these are two I’ve been going back and forth over I probably shoulda bought a few more and not have this choice dilemma 
Thanks for your input


----------



## AdrianSunn0))) (Nov 5, 2022)

JamieJ said:


> I agree with @phi1
> I have built the hydra, octagon/module8 and deflector and they are all great.
> 
> I would have think about what you want most. Delay, reverb or modulation.


Did you by chance have any volume drop on the Module8? Mine works stellar, except for a good amount of volume drop


----------



## Robert (Nov 5, 2022)

AdrianSunn0))) said:


> Did you by chance have any volume drop on the Module8? Mine works stellar, except for a good amount of volume drop



The volume control should be capable of boosting beyond unity.

Check your resistor and pot values.


----------

